# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين المغرب >  حماية برامج الحاسوب عن طريق قواعد القانون الجنائي المغربي والمقارن

## هيثم الفقى

لقد غيرت المعلوميات بشكل كبير العديد من المفاهيم القانونية خاصة في مجال القانون الجنائي، نظرا لظهور قيم حديثة ذات طبيعة خاصة، محلها معلومات ومعطيات. فقد أصبحت جريمة إفشاء معلومات برامج الحاسوب والاعتداء عليها بالقرصنة أو الاستغلال غير المشروع، من أخطر أنواع الجرائم التي أوجدتها المعلوميات. ويعد هذا ضربا حقيقيا ليس فقط لحقوق مبتكريها الخاصة، بل وأيضا مسا خطيرا بحقوق المجتمع ككل. مما ينعكس سلبا على الاقتصاد الوطني، مع ما يمكن أن يستتبعه من زعزعة للأمن الاجتماعي والاقتصادي. ولا أدل على ذلك، من أن "بعض الألعاب الإلكترونية التي يبدعها بعض المؤلفين مستغلين كل الإمكانيات الهائلة التي تتيحها النظم الخبيرة، يكلف إنجازها مئات الآلاف من الدولارات ويستقطب ما يناهز مئات العقول المبدعة والأيادي العاملة الخبيرة وكذا العديد من مناصب الشغل. الشيء الذي يدفعنا إلى تقدير الخسائر التي يمكن أن تمنى بها هذه الملكية الفكرية، حال تعرضها لأعمال القرصنة" . 
لكن، في غياب نصوص قانونية خاصة بهذه الجرائم الحديثة الواقعة على ما أصبح يصطلح عليه اليوم "بالأموال الفكرية أو المعلوماتية" ، أيمكن الرجوع دائما إلى القواعد العامة في التجريم، كمبدأ عام؟. هل هي كافية لصد أخطار التعدي غير المشروع على برامج الحاسوب؟، أم لابد من تدعيمها بقواعد تجريمية جديدة تتناسب والطبيعة الخاصة لبرامج الحاسوب؟. هذا ما سأتطرق إليه من خلال المبحثين التاليين:
المبحث الأول: القرصنة بأنواعها، أخطر الجرائم الواقعة على برامج الحاسوب.
المبحث الثاني: مدى كفاية قواعد القانون الجنائي في حماية المصالح وحفظ النظام العام.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المبحث الأول: القرصنة بأنواعها، أخطر الجرائم الواقعة على برامج الحاسوب:
لقد سهل التطور التكنولوجي لأجهزة ومعدات النسخ، ظهور صناعة نشطة متخصصة في استنساخ برامج الحاسوب وتسويقها محليا ودوليا. ويتمكن أصحاب هذه الصناعة، من الحصول على حصص مهمة من الأرباح، وبالتالي الاستحواذ على نسبة مهمة من الزبناء. مما يحدث أضرارا كبيرة بأصحاب الحقوق على البرامج وذلك بتكبيدهم خسائر مهمة ، نظرا لأن تسويق نسخ البرامج يكلف أقل بكثير من النسخة الأصلية.
ونظرا لتنوع أشكال الاعتداءات على برامج الحاسوب، فقد حاول البعض تعريفها وتحديد خصائصها، لتمييزها بقواعد خاصة. فما هي القرصنة التي تجب محاربتها؟.
حسب الوثيقة الصادرة عن اليونسكو بباريس سنة 1995، "القرصنة ليست مجرد تعبير تقني، وهي تقوم على استنساخ أعمال محمية، دون الحصول على الإذن أو الترخيص من أصحاب الحقوق عليها، لأجل تحقيق ربح سريع" . الفقه الفرنسي أيضا عرف القرصنة، بأنها "كل إنتاج غير مشروع، بهدف تسويقه وتداوله لحساب المقرصن". وخطر النسخ غير المشروع للبرامج، "لا يكمن في إعادة إنتاج دعامته، بل في إعادة إنتاج محتواها" . بعبارة أخرى، القرصنة هي إعادة إنتاج للمعلومات وللخبرات التي يتضمنها البرنامج المدمج في الدعامة، دون وجه حق. وبذلك هي تأخذ طابع الصناعة، أكثر من مجرد عمل مادي عادي.
ونظرا لما في قرصنة وتقليد برامج الحاسوب، من ضرر كبير على الحقوق وانعكاس سلبي على المجتمع، فإن كل اعتداء عليها إلا ويعد اعتداء على حق المجتمع ككل. وأهم أنواع هذه الاعتداءات: إفشاء أسرار البرامج (المطلب الأول)، الاستنساخ والتزييف والتقليد، أو ما يصطلح عليه اليوم بالقرصنة (المطلب الثاني).

المطلب الأول: إفشاء أسرار برامج الحاسوب:
إن الحصول على برامج للحاسوب بطريقة غير شرعية، واستنساخها، أو الحصول على معلومات سريـة حول طريقة إنشائها، يعد عملا مجرما قانونا -بغض النظر عن النقاشات الفقهية حول مدى اعتبارها شيئا ماديا أو معنويا أو خدمة- حيث تكون جريمة السرقة واقعة في جميع الأحوال، طبقا للف.505 ق.ج. المغربي، الذي يعتبر الاختلاس العمدي لمال مملوك للغير، سرقة يعاقب عليها. قد تظهر هذه الفكرة بسيطة، لكنها في الواقع تثير العديد من التساؤلات. فلوقوع جريمة السرقة، لابد أن يكون الشيء المسروق مملوكا لشخص ما وأن يكون ذو طبيعة مادية. فما مدى انطباق هذه الأطروحة على برامج الحاسوب، للقول بوقوع جريمة السرقة عليها؟.
يمكن أن نجيب -دون الدخول في تفاصيل جرائم السرقة- بأن الجدل الفقهي حول مدى اعتبار برامج الحاسوب شيئا ماديا أو خدمة، قد توصل إلى أن "ما هو مادي في برامج الحاسوب هو دعامتها المادية، أما البرامج في ذاتها فأعمال فكرية صرفة. ولا يمكن بذلك، تصور وقوع جريمة سرقة على شيء معنوي: العمل الفكري المدمج داخل دعامته المادية" . فحين وقوع عملية السرقة، فإنها تقع على دعامة البرنامج (قرص مرن، أو قرص ليزر…)، أي لا وجود لاعتداء مادي مباشر على القيم غير المادية المخزنة. 
مما يحذو إلى القول، بأن المعلوميات غيرت بشكل كبير مفهوم التجريم، بأن أبانت عن العديد من الجرائم الجديدة، كسرقة وقت الحاسوب ، سرقة دعائم البرامج-المصدر أو الهدف، وسرقة المعلومات الخاصة بتصميمها، وتحطيم الحواسيب أو إتلافها بنشر الفيروسات ، وإفشاء معلومات وأسرار عن إنشاء وتصميم البرامج الخ. وهذا هو ما أصبح يطلق عليه اليوم، بالجريمة المعلوماتية (délit Informatique/ La fraude informatique).
إن أولى الاعتداءات الواقعة على برامج الحاسوب هي فضح سرية البرنامج، تقليده أو تقليد علامته وإعادة إنتاجه بطريقة غير قانونية. وأمام الفراغ التشريعي في مجال الجريمة الواقعة على برامج الحاسوب، "لابد لنا من اقتباس قواعد من ترسانة قواعد القانون الجنائي، لتطبيقها على برامج الحاسوب، وهي: السرقة والنصب والاحتيال وبطبيعة الحال خيانة الأمانة" . ويلعب بند السرية التعاقدي في العقود الموقعة مع العميل ومع الأجير على السواء دورا مهما في هذا المجال، إذ من شأن الحفاظ عليه أن يقي البرنامج من أي محاولة للقرصنة، لانطواء هذا البند على التزام بالسكوت عن كل ما من شأنه تعريض أسرار الحاسوب للانتشار غير المشروع. وكل من يخرق هذا البند، إلا وتقع عليه المسؤولية الجنائية. فمن أفضى بأسرار البرنامج للغير، يكون قد أفشى أسرار مهنته وخان الأمانة الملقاة على عاتقه (الفقرة 1) وبالتالي فضح سر تصنيع برنامج الحاسوب، الذي استثمر فيه مشغله مبالغ مهمة لإعداده من أجل تسويقه (الفقرة 2).

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفقرة الأولى: إفشاء السر المهني وخيانة الأمانة:
إن السر المهني بلا منازع ضرورة عملية وتدبيرية، خاصة إذا تعلق الأمر بأعمال وخدمات أساسية للشركة. فلكل عمل أسراره التي يتفانى صاحبه في إخفائها عن الغير، حتى لا يعرض نفسه للمنافسة والتشويش على سمعته. واستنادا إلى ذلك، كل من يخرق أسرار مهنته يعرض نفسه لأقصى العقوبات الجنائية (ف.447 ق.ج). 
فبمقتضى عقد العمل يلتزم الأجير إزاء مشغله بالإخلاص له، وبأن لا يمارس أي عمل لمنافسته. كما يلتزم بواجب الكتمان، إزاء كل المعلومات التي يحصل عليها في إطار أدائه لمهامـه. ويعتبر واجب الكتمان هذا، ممتدا حتى بعد فترة انتهاء عقد العمل. لذا، يضمن عقد العمل إضافة إلى شرط الكتمان، الإلتزام بشرط عدم المنافسة. ويهدف هذا المبدأ، إلى "منع كـل أجير عن أداء نفس المهمة، في مجال جغرافي قريب من مشغله السابق، خلال مدة معينة" .أما بالنسبة لموظفي الدولة، فبالرجوع إلى ف.446 من ق.ج. (كل شخص يعتبر من الأمناء على الأسرار، بحكم مهنته أو وظيفته، الدائمة أو المؤقتة، إذا أفشى سرا أودع لديه وذلك في غير الأحوال التي يجيـز له فيها القانون أو يـوجب عليه فيها التبليـغ عنه، يعاقب بالحبس من شهـر إلى 6 أشهر وغرامة من 120 إلى 1000 درهم… .) ويتحمل بالمسؤولية الجنائية.
ومن الأمثلة عن أسرار مهنة المعلوماتي، "إفشاء كلمة سر المرور إلى البرنامج، أو رمزه السري الذي يطلبه عند تحميله على ذاكرة الحاسوب، أو الإدلاء بأسرار تجارية حول رقم مبيعات الشركة حول برنامج الحاسوب…" . وقد تضمنت م.64 من قانون حقوق المؤلف المغربي صراحة، معاقبة كل من يخرق حقا محميا عن قصد أو نتيجة إهمال بهدف الربح دونما تمييز بين أن يكون مقترف هذه الجريمة أجيرا أو موظفا أو أحدا من الغير. فكل من يقوم باستنساخ برنامج بدون وجه حق أو يتجاوز الحد المسموح به بمقتضى الاتفاق، إلا ويعرض نفسه للمسؤولية الجنائية طبقا لأحكام جريمة التقليد .
لكن المعلوماتيين لا يعتبرون أنفسهم معنيين بالسر المهني الخاص والاستثنائي "Spécial et Exceptionnel"، إلا إذا كان هناك اتفاق صريح بموجب بنود العقد، على اعتبار أنهم يعملون في مجال تختلف في الأسرار وتتنوع، كما تختلط فيه المعلومات بالمهارات التقنية الشخصية والمكتسبة. فكثيرا ما يحدث أن يستشير أحد المبرمجين زملائه المعلوماتيين، بخصوص طريقة برمجة أو لغة ما للبرمجة أو خريطة تدفقية لبرنامج، أو مشكلا يعترضه حينما يقوم بوضع البرنامج.
وفي غياب نص قانوني مغربي، لإلزام المعلوماتيين باحترام سرية ما يعملون على تأليفه من برامج، يمكن الإشادة بالموقف الهام الذي اتخذه المشرع الفرنسي في المادة 13 من "القانون الخاص بالمعلوميات المستندات والحريات" ، التي تلزم المعلوماتيين الذين يعملون بمعلومات أو على إدخالها، بكتمان أسرار عملهم، وإلا عرضوا أنفسهم إلى جريمة إفشاء السر المهني وجريمة خيانة الأمانة، طبقا للفصول من 547 إلى 555 من القانون الجنائي الفرنسي.

الفقرة الثانية: فضح سر تصنيع برنامج الحاسوب
إذا كان القانون يهدف إلى حماية المصالح وصون الحقوق، فإن "القانون الجنائي يهدف إلى زجر كل محاولة تهديدية لهذه المصالح، وهتك لهذه الحقوق، بقصد حمايتها ضد كل أشكال القرصنة والمنافسة غير المشروعة التي قد يسهلها الأجراء الذين يعلمون بطرق تصنيع البرامج" . و طبقا لذلك، يشكل حفظ سر برنامج الحاسوب حماية خاصة لمؤلفه، وإذا ما وقع الإعتداء على البرنامج بفضح سره، يقرر القانون لمقترفه عقوبات خاصة.
وبالرجوع إلى القواعد العامة في القانون الجنائي المغربي، يمكن تطبيق حالة إفشاء أسرار المَصْنع، على حالة إفشاء أسرار تصنيع برامج الحاسوب، الذي هو في واقع الحال إفشاء للسر المهني "Le secret professionnel". فبمقتضى ف.447 ق.ج. المغربي، يحمل بالمسؤولية الجنائية (كل مدير أو مساعد أو عامل في مصنع، إذا أفشى أو حاول إفشاء أسرار المصنع الذي يعمل به، سواء كان ذلك الإفشاء إلى أجنبي أو إلى مغربي مقيم في بلد أجنبي …أو مغربي مقيم في المغرب.). ويعاقبه عن هذا الإفشاء، بعقوبات تتراوح ما بين الحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى خمس سنوات، وبغرامة مالية تتراوح ما بين 120 درهم و 10000 درهم . ويمكن تطبيق هذه المقتضيات، من أجل حماية مؤلفي البرامج من المنافسة غير المشروعة، وفي ذلك حماية مهمة للصناعة الوطنية من المنافسة الأجنبية. لذلك فإن القانون الجنائي يعاقب على إفشاء أسرار الصناعة سواء للأجانب، أو للمغاربة المقيمين في بلد أجنبي.
ويمكن تحديد العناصر المكونة لجريمة إفشاء أسرار برنامج الحاسوب، في الآتي:
- لابد من وجود سر في طريقة إعداد برنامج الحاسوب.
- أن لا يكون مجرد سر عادي، كأن تكون طريقة تصنيع البرنامج وفق لغة برمجة جديدة، أو ابتكار خوارزميات جديدة، بحيث تكون طريقة تركيب وتأليف البرنامج، مجهولة من قبل المنافسين وتمثل نوعا من الاحتكار لفائدة من يستعملها.
- لابد أن يكون هناك شخص ارتكب فعل الإفشاء هذا.
- أن تتوافر لديه النية الإجرامية، أي أنه أقدم على الفعل عمدا. 
إذن، لا بد من وجود نية فضح سر تصنيع البرنامج وتمرير معلومات جد مهمة حول طريقة إعداده، وليس فقط الإدلاء بمهارات تقنية لمشغل سابق. بذلك "من تصدق بحقهم جريمة إفشاء سر التصنيع، هم في الحقيقة المتعاقدون والأجراء فقط، المرتبطون مع مالك البرنامج برابطة التبعية، على اعتبار أنهم المطلعون دون غيرهم، على أسرار البرنامج" . ويعاقب القانون الجنائي عن الإفشاء، ولو ترك مقترف الفعل العمل لدى مشغله، إذ قد ينتقل للعمل لدى مشغل منافس، فيحمل معه أسرار البرنامج والمهارات التقنية، التي يستعملها المشغل السابق في تأليف برنامجه ويستغلها لفائدة مشغله الجديد.
لكن، إذا كان تنفيذ جريمة الإفشاء، يبدأ بقيام الأجير بالبحث عن أسرار سر تصنيع أو تركيب شيء مادي، فإن حالة العامل المعلوماتي مختلفة. ذلك أن المشغل حينما يعهد إلى أجيره بتنفيذ برنامج حاسوب، فلا بد له أن يمده بكل المعلومات والمهارات وكذا الخرائط التدفقية والتفصيلية للبرنامج المزمع إنجازه. وعليه، فمن طبيعة عمل المعلوماتي أن تتوافر لديه أسرار عن البرنامج الذي يعمل عليه. لذا، طرحت مسألة التمييز بين ما هو سر عادي في برنامج الحاسوب، وبين ما هو سر خاص فيه. 
لقد ثار خلاف فقهي كبير، بخصوص هذا التمييز. فبعض الفقهاء يرون أن سر برامج الحاسوب، يشبه فقط السر الصناعي (Le secret de fabrique) وبذلك لا يشمل القانون الجنائي برامج الحاسوب . في حين يرى اتجاه آخر في الفقه، بأن مقتضيات القانون الجنائي تطبق على كل برنامج للحاسوب، مدمجة تعليماته ضمن تركيب صناعي. ويعتبر فقهاء هذا الاتجاه، أن "البرامج الأساسية وبرامج التشغيل التي تسمح بأداء الحاسوب لمهمته، والتي لولاها لما كان سوى قطعة حديد فارغة ومجرد شيء غير قابل للاستعمال، تشكل جزءا من أسرار تصنيع الجهاز. بينما برامج التطبيقات تختلف عنها، إذ لا يتوقف تشغيل الحاسوب عليها لأن مهمتها تكمن في أداء عمل أو خدمة معينة للإنسان" . وعليه، فهم يفضلون ألا تحظى برامج التطبيقات، بنفس هذه الحماية الجنائية. على أن القضاء الفرنسي في حكم صادر عن محكمة الدرجة العليا سنة 1981، اعتبر ولأول مرة، أن "برامج الحاسوب يمكن أن تشبه سر التصنيع، وبالتالي يجب أن تحظى بالحماية الجنائية" .
إن وجود تعليمات للتصنيع وحدها، غير كافية للقول بوقوع جريمة فضح أسرار التصنيع، إذ لابد أن تنضاف إليها شروط أخرى تدعمها. "فالتعليمات يجب أن تكون ليس فقط صناعية، بل وأيضا سرية وأصلية وخاصة بالمؤسسة مبتكرة البرنامج ويجب أن يكون من أفشى أسرار البرنامج، أجيرا لدى هذه المؤسسة" . بمعنى أن الشريك والموزع المستقل للمؤسسة المؤلفة لبرنامج الحاسوب والمقاول من الباطن، لا يمكن متابعتهم بخرق سرية تصنيع البرنامج، مما يحد بشكل كبير من مجال إعمال المقتضيات السالفة الذكر. ولا يعتبر الفعل الإجرامي موجودا إلا إذا كانت للأجير النية الإجرامية، التي "قد تنكشف بفضل الربح الذي يحصل عليه الأجير من العملية، على أن إثبات هذه الواقعة ليس دائما سهل المنال" .
ونتيجة لذلك، المتابعة من أجل خرق بند السرية لا يسري إلا على الأجراء ذوي النيات السيئة، الذين يكشفون عن أسرار تصنيع البرنامج الذي عملوا عليه، بمقابل أو بدونه. فإذا كان سر تصنيع البرنامج قد أُفشي من الأجير بمقابل، يكون مقترفا لجريمتين: جريمة إفشاء الأسرار، وجريمة الرشوة (ف.249 ق.ج.المغربي)، مما يشدد من عقوبته.
ولا يفوتني ضمن هذا السياق، أن أنوه بمبادرة المشرع المغربي في ق.حقوق المؤلف الجديد، في تخصيصه بابا خاصا بالتدابير والطعون والعقوبات ضد القرصنة والمخالفات (م.61 إلى 65). وما يلاحظ، أنه لم يميز من حيث المعاملة بين المؤلف-الأجير أو غيره، بأن نص في م.64 منه، بالمعاقبة جنائيا، كل من يخرق حقا محميا بموجبه، عن قصد أو نتيجة إهمال بهدف الربح. 
إن بصمة التكنولوجيا الحديثة طبعت مجالات عديدة، ومن ضمنها القانون الجنائي. فقد غيرت العديد من مفاهيمه ونظرياته، وطرحت العديد من الإشكاليات المتعلقة بمدى قدرة القانون عموما والقانون الجنائي خصوصا على مسايرة التطورات التكنولوجية، وإيجاد الحلول المناسبة للمشاكل العملية التي تطرح أمامه. فكيف تعامل القانون مع جريمة قرصنة برامج الحاسوب، هذا ما سأتطرق إليه في المطلب الموالي.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المطلب الثاني: جريمة قرصنة كل من الدعامة المادية وبرنامج الحاسوب:
إن برامج الحاسوب كقيم حديثة تثير العديد من التساؤلات حول طبيعتها، نظرا لأنها إبداعات فكرية وتقنية تستلزم استثمارات غالبا ما تكون ضخمة. مما يحذو إلى القول، بأنها إبداعات لا مادية ذات قيمة اقتصادية كبيرة. ولكن، كيف يمكننا أن نتصور تعرضها لجريمة السرقة؟. الواقع، أن الاعتداء على برامج الحاسوب، يعني وقوع فعل مادي ضار عليها. والحال أن الجريمة وفق ركنها المادي، تقع على الجانب المادي من البرنامج، وهو دعامته. وبذلك، يسهل القول بوقوع جريمة السرقة، وفق ف.505 ق.ج.م. الذي يعاقب كل من اختلس عمدا مالا مملوكا للغير.
لكن، ماذا عن البرنامج المدمج في الدعامة، هل يسري في حقه ما يسري على دعامته؟، أم يجب إفراد قواعد تجريمية خاصة تحكمه؟. بعبارة أخرى ما هي شروط تكييف الإعتداء على برامج الحاسوب؟ (الفقرة 1). وما هي يا ترى العقوبات والتدابير التي أفردها المشرع لمواجهة القرصنة؟ (الفقرة 2). 

الفقرة الأولى: شروط تكييف فعل الإعتداء على برامج الحاسوب جريمة سرقة:
إن القول بإعمال قواعد التجريم المنصوص عليها في القانون الجنائي لمعاقبة وردع المعتدي والمنتهك لسر البرامج، يستلزم البحث في أركان الجرائم، من أجل التوصل إلى موقف منها. على أن هذا يخرج عن نطاق هذه الدراسة. ويمكن الإشارة في عجالة، إلى أن انتهاك سرية البرامج وقرصنتها وإن كانت أعمال تعدٍ، فهي واقعة على شيء معنوي. من هنا تظهر خصوصيات برامج الحاسوب، بحيث تفرض نفسها على المشرع من أجل تفريدها بقواعد خاصة. 
فإعمالا لقواعد التجريم الكلاسيكية، لتتم جريمة السرقة لا بد:
- أن يكون هناك اعتداء على ملك مادي .
- أن تكون لمقترفها النية الإجرامية.
- أن يستغل المعلومات والأسرار التي حصل عليها من أجل استغلالها وجني أرباح منها.
وفق هذا، فعل الاعتداء على البرامج والمشكل لجريمة سرقة، يقع على شيء مادي وهو الدعامة، والحال أن الشيء المقصود بالسرقة هو البرنامج المدمج في الدعامة، وليس الدعامة في ذاتها. أي هو المقصود بالجريمة بشكل غير مباشر. فهل نطبق قواعد القانون الجنائي التقليدية الخاصة بالتعدي على الأموال عموما؟، وهل هي كافية وقادرة على حماية برامج الحاسوب؟.
بالرجوع إلى مقتضيات القانون الجنائي، نجد أن مجرد توافر النية الإجرامية في التعدي على البرنامج والمتجسدة في التطبيق الفعلي لفعل الاعتداء، جريمة معاقب عليها. مما يدعو إلى اعتبار الاعتداء على أسرار برامج الحاسوب (سواء كانت برنامج-مصدر، أو برنامج-هدف، أو مستنداته التقنية، مدمجة أم لا في دعامة مادية)، فعل اعتداء مقرون بالنية في تسريب أسرار البرنامج إلى ذوي المصلحة، مقابل اقتضاء أجر عن ذلك. من هنا، تظهر الأهمية الخاصة لقواعد القانون الجنائي، كوسيلة حمائية للمصالح العامة والخاصة على السواء وليس فقط لبرامج الحاسوب باعتبارها كباقي الأموال معرضة للاعتداء عليها. مما يستدعي من المشرع أن يتدخل بتعديل فصول القانون الجنائي، لتضم قواعد خاصة بتجريم ومعاقبة كل اعتداء على برامج الحاسوب، التي هي في الواقع أعمال مادية تقع على أموال فكرية، مما يعني سن تدابير خاصة تتماشى والطبيعة الخاصة للجرائم الواقعة على برامج الحاسوب. 
الفقرة الثانية : العقوبات والتدابير القانونية، لمواجهة جرائم الإعتداء على برامج الحاسوب:
إن مبادرة المشرع المغربي في ق.حقوق المؤلف الجديد، لخطوة جد مهمة على درب عصرنة القوانين المغربية، لجعلها مواكبة لتطور القانون ومسايرة لعصر التكنولوجيا. فقد أفرد هذا القانون بابا خاصا بالتدابير والطعون والعقوبات ضد القرصنة، والمخالفات الأخرى المرتبطة بها (م.61 إلى 65). وما يلاحظ، أنه لم يميز من حيث المعاملة بين المؤلف-الأجير أو غيره، بأن نص في م.64 صراحة على معاقبة كل من يخرق حقا محميا عن قصد أو نتيجة إهمال بهدف الربح، دون تمييز بين أن يكون مقترف هذه الجريمة أجيرا أو موظفا أو حتى أحدا من الغير.كما أن المشرع المغربي قد نص على تطبيق عقوبات مدنية، حينما يُخْرق حق معترف به لصاحبه ومحمي بموجب ق.حقوق المؤلف. وتتمثل هذه العقوبات في التعويض عن الضرر الحاصل -سواء المادي منه أو المعنوي- وذلك وفق الأرباح التي حصل عليها مقترف الخرق. أما إذا كان مقترفه لا يعلم بقيامه بانتهاك الحق المحمي قانونا، فيحكم عليه بمبالغ محددة مسبقا (م.62 فق من 1 إلى 3). وبذلك، كل من تعرض حقه للخرق، عليه أن يلجأ إلى السلطات القضائية المختصة، للقيام بجميع الأعمال التي من شأنها وقف فعل الاعتداء على حقه (م.62-فق4).
الملاحظ أن المشرع المغربي في ظهير الملكية الأدبية والفنية لسنة 1970، حينما تطرق في ف. 56 من الباب الثامن منه والخاص بمعالجة الإجراءات والعقوبات، أحال في كل ما يتعرض بالمس بالحقوق الأدبية والفنية، على مقتضيات فصول القانون الجنائي ( ف.575 إلى ف.579). وهذا ما لا نلاحظه من خلال م.64 من ق.حقوق المؤلف الجديد. بحيث ذكر فقط بأن "كل خرق لحق محمي بموجب هذا القانون يتم اقترافه عن قصد أو نتيجة إهمال بهدف الربح، يعرض صاحبه للعقوبات المنصوص عليها في القانون الجنائي، وتقوم المحكمة بتحديد مبلغ الغرامة، مع مراعاة الأرباح التي حصل عليها المدعى عليه من الخرق..." (م.64-فق1). فهل يعني عدم إحالة المشرع على فصول القانون الجنائي، أن ق.حقوق المؤلف هو القانون العام فيما يخص برامج الحاسوب؟.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

من خلال كل ما تقدم شرحه، يمكن القول، بأن القانون الجنائي يلعب دورا مهما في إرساء حماية قانونية مهمة لبرامج الحاسوب. فإذا كانت قواعد القانون المدني، تحمي البرامج مدنيا من خلال مقتضياتها، فإن القانون الجنائي هو الذي يكفل للبرامج، سدا منيعا ضد كل الانتهاكات.
ويبقى علي أن أتطرق إلى نقطة أخرى، لا تخلو من أهمية في مجال حماية برامج الحاسوب، ويتعلق الأمر، بمدى ما تكفله قواعد القانون الجنائي من حماية للبرامج، والتعرف على مواقف الفقه والقضاء من المسألة، وهذا ما سأخص به المبحث الموالي.

المبحث الثاني: مدى كفاية قواعد القانون الجنائي في حماية المصالح وحفظ النظام العام:إذا كان المشرع المغربي قد جرم أعمال التقليد والقرصنة ، فإنه قد فسح أمام كل متضرر من هاته الأعمال حق إثارة الدعوى الجنائية، بإثبات تقليد برنامجه أو قرصنته. بعبارة أخرى، عليه إثبات العمل المادي المعاقب عليه، والواقع على ملكيته الفكرية. على أن الطبيعة المعقدة لبرامج الحاسوب، تجعل الكثير من القواعد القانونية الجنائية لا تتمكن من احتواء كل حالات الاعتداءات على البرامج. مما يوجب سن قواعد تجريمية جديدة، كفيلة بمسايرة التطورات في مجال المعلوميات وتستطيع إضفاء حمايتها على برامج الحاسوب. ويعود السبب في ذلك، إلى أن الجرائم المعلوماتية لها عناصرها المتميزة عن الجرائم الأخرى، نظرا للطبيعة القانونية الخاصة للمال المعلوماتي المعتدى عليه، فهو ذو طبيعة مزدوجة: مادية وتتمثل في دعامته المادية وأخرى معنوية وتتمثل في البرنامج في ذاته.
وسأحاول البحث في مختلف المواقف القانونية التي أدلت بآرائها من حيث مدى نجاعة القواعد التجريمية الكلاسيكية في حماية برامج الحاسوب (المطلب الأول). وسأعمل أيضا على تبيان دور الهيئات الوطنية والدولية في حماية برامج الحاسوب من كل أشكال القرصنة (المطلب الثاني).

المطلب الأول: مدى نجاعة القواعد التجريمية الكلاسيكية في حماية البرامج
لقد ثار خلاف فقهي كبير في العديد من الدول، حول مدى قدرة قواعد القانون الجنائي توفير حماية قانونية فعالة لبرامج الحاسوب. والسبب في ذلك، يكمن في طبيعة برنامج الحاسوب نفسه: فهو مؤلف من البرنامج التنفيذي، ومن البرنامج المكتوب بإحدى لغات البرمجة وهو البرنامج-المصدر. وليستطيع التجاوب والعمل مع أجهزة الحاسوب، لابد من ترجمته إلى اللغة الوحيدة التي يفهمها وهي لغة الآلة، حيث يتحول من برنامج-مصدر إلى برنامج-هدف. وبذلك، لا يستطيع أي إنسان مهما علت ثقافته العلمية-ولو كان معلوماتيا- أن يفهم لغة الآلة، إلا من كان من خبراء برمجة الأجهزة المصنعة داخل الحواسيب، بعد جهد وتعب كبيرين.
إن الاعتداء على برامج الحاسوب يتضمن من جهة، اعتداءا على حقوق المؤلف الذي أَهدَر ماله وجهده ووقته من أجل تأليف وإنشاء برنامج، كان من الممكن حين تسويقه أن يحصل على أرباح، تمكنه من القيام باستثمار جديد في مجال تأليف وتسويق البرامج. لكن أمله يتحطم وجهوده تتلاشى، حينما يعتدي أحد على حقه بسرقة برنامجه أو باستنساخه وتقليده. لا مجال للقول بأن الخسارة بسيطة ويمكن تداركها -لكن الواقع أكبر من ذلك- فالضرر الذي سيطال مؤلف البرنامج ومنتجه، لن تنحسر دائرته بينهما بل ستمتد لتشمل المجتمع ككل. 
فالقرصنة والتقليد والنسخ غير المشروع، أصبحت آفة خطيرة على الاقتصادي الوطني والدولي على السواء، ولها عواقبها الوخيمة على سير وتطور مجال صناعة البرامج، على المستويين الوطني والدولي. وتتمثل بالأساس في التخوف من الاستثمار في مجال خطير، قد يكون نعمة كما قد يكون نقمة على المستثمر فيه. وأيضا في إهدار الكثير من الجهد الفكري الإبداعي لطاقات بشرية عديدة، تعمل لساعات طويلة، من أجل وضع برنامج للحاسوب يكون مصدر ربح مادي سريع لقراصنة البرامج والمقلدين. وبذلك فإن القرصنة "تقتل الإنتاج وتجعل الشركات المنتجة للأعمال الفكرية، في وضعية صعبة جدا، ناتجة عن المنافسة غير المشروعة التي لا حد لها، ولا يمكن التغلب عليها" ، كما أنها متطورة بتطور الأجهزة التكنولوجية التي تسهل على القراصنة عملهم ولا مجال لوقفها، مما قد يؤدي لا محالة، إلى اضمحلال الإبداع والإنتاج الفكري على السواء. وأخطار جرائم القرصنة على أنواعها، لا تمس فقط بالحقوق الشخصية لمؤلف برنامج الحاسوب، بل تمتد إلى المجتمع ككل، كما رأينا. 
فالبرامج سواء منتجة محليا أو مستوردة تخضع للضريبة، والمبالغ التي تجنيها وزارة المالية من الجبايات عليها مهمة جدا، تمكن من قيام الدولة باستثمارات اجتماعية واقتصادية. ولن تمكن القرصنة مصلحة الجبايات من استخلاص الواجبات المستحقة لها، مما يعني أنها تضر حتى بمصالح الدولة. من هنا، تظهر لنا أهمية الدور الذي يمكن أن تلعبه قواعد القانون الجنائي، في حماية برامج الحاسوب وحقوق مؤلفيها وأصحاب الحقوق عليها.
إن السؤال الذي يطرح هنا وبإلحاح، يتعلق بمدى قدرة قواعد القانون الجنائي في الحد من جرائم القرصنة بأشكالها. ويمكن القول، بأن الكثير من الأدبيات القانونية في العديد من دول العالم، تباينت أجوبتها عن هذه المسألة. فما هي المواقف التي اتخذتها الآراء القانونية المغربية والمقارنة من المسألة هذا ما سأتطرق إليه من خلال الفقرتين التاليتين.

الفقرة الأولى: المواقف القانونية من قواعد القانون الجنائي في مجال حماية برامج الحاسوب:
إن نقطة الخلاف التي دارت بالأساس، تمحورت حول أركان جريمة التعدي (جريمة القرصنة بأنواعها). وقد تباينت الآراء، بين من يرى توفر ركن التعدي في جريمة سرقة معلومات البرنامج، وبين من لا يرى فيه أي خطورة. مما جعل المواقف تتباين، بخصوص الأخذ أو التخلي عن قواعد القانون الجنائي.

- موقف القانون المقارن من قواعد القانون الجنائي في مجال حماية البرامج:لقد ثار خلاف فقهي كبير في كل من إنجلترا وأمريكا وفرنسا، حول مدى توفر عنصر الاعتداء على أسرار البرنامج. فذهب رأي إلى أنه ليس في الأمر أي اعتداء، مادام من صفة الاعتداء أو جريمة السرقة عموما، أن يكون فيها العمل ماديا. وعليه، من الصعب إقناع القاضي الذي ارتبط ذهنه بمفهوم التعدي المادي وبالتالي أن يقتنع بوقوع جريمة السرقة المعنوية هذه، لأنه تصرف افتقد إلى عنصر الخطأ، وفق مفهومه المتعارف عليه فقها وقانونا وقضاء .
ورأى اتجاه فقهي آخر، أن "المعلومات -وضمنها بطبيعة الحال تلك التي يتضمنها البرنامج- أي الصورة المحمولة للبيانات ليست محل استئثار، فهي حق للعامة يمكن تداولها والانتفاع بها دونما تمييز، ومن ثم لا يمكن أن تكون محلا للحماية" . ويؤكد هذا الفقه، على أن الدخول إلى برنامج الحاسوب والاعتداء على المعلومات والتعليمات التي يتضمنها، دون أن يقع اعتداء مادي على دعامة البرنامج -والتي قد تكون قرصا صلبا أو مرنا أو قرص ليزر…- لا يقع تحت طائلة المسؤولية الجنائية، لأنه لا يحرم صاحب البرنامج من استعماله. بمعنى أن ما يعتبر فعل تعد، هو ذاك الواقع على الدعامة المدونة عليها المعلومة لسرقتها وإتلافها. ولعل أساس هذا الموقف، هو أن كل تشريعات العالم التي حمت برامج الحاسوب، لم تحط المعلومات بأي حماية، ولو بموجب قوانين الملكية الأدبية والفنية أو قوانين الملكية الصناعية . اتجاه فقهي آخر يرى "أن سرقة أسرار ومعلومات البرامج، يمكن تشبيهها بسرقة حق الاستعمال " le vol d'usage "، مادام الاستعمال ليس عنصرا ماديا" .
الواقع، أن سرقة برامج الحاسوب لم تقع لا على حق الملكية ولا على حق الاستعمال، لكن على الشيء المعنوي المدمج في دعامة مادية. ويمكن الاستدلال على ذلك، من خلال موقف للقضاء المغربي في حكم للمحكمة الابتدائية بالدار البيضاء ، من جريمة سرقة استعمال خطوط الهاتف، حيث اعتبر أنها سرقة وإن كانت واقعة على شيء معنوي. وعليه، يمكن القول بأن جريمة سرقة معلومات وأسرار برامج الحاسوب، هي سرقة مادية متوافرة الأركان والشروط.
على أن ما يلاحظ أنه لحد الآن، لم تهتم التشريعات بالتفكير في وجوب تقرير حماية معلومات البرامج، وفق نفس القانون الذي يحمي البرامج في صورتها النهائية. فمن الخطورة بمكان، اعتبار أن الخرائط التدفقية للبرامج والتي لا تزال على دعامة ورقية، وكذا البرنامج-المصدر، والبرنامج-الهدف، أو خوارزمياته، مجرد أفكار لا تحظى بأي قيمة قانونية؛ ولا أحد يدري خطورتها غير المبرمج والمصمم والمنشئ لها. 
إن الموقف الفقهي السابق، من الخطورة بمكان الأخذ بصلاحيته، لجعله مجال المعلوميات عموما ومجال "صناعة برامج الحاسوب" خصوصا، مجالا حرا للمنافسة فيه، لما في ذلك من طابع تشويق وتنافس بين شركات صناعة البرامج. ولعل خطورة هذا الموقف، هي التي حذت بالعديد من الفقه والقضاء في العديد من الدول، إلى مناشدة المشرع الجنائي للتدخل لتجريم الاعتداء على المعلومة في ذاتها . 
ومع ذلك، البرامج وإن كانت غير محمية بمقتضى القوانين الجنائية، فإن حمايتها بمقتضى قوانين حق المؤلف أو قوانين الملكية الصناعية، تضمنت فصولا خاصة بالعقوبات لكل من ينتهك حق المؤلف عموما -وبطبيعة الحال المؤلف المعلوماتي- ليحظى هو أيضا بحماية مصنفه وحقوقه على برنامجه من أن يعتدى عليها دون وجه حق.

- مواقف الفقه المغربي، من مدى كفاية قواعد القانون الجنائي
في تحقيق حماية فعالة لبرامج الحاسوب:
إذا كان المشرع المغربي قد جرم أعمال التقليد والقرصنة ، فإنه قد فسح أمام كل متضرر من هاته الأعمال حق إثارة الدعوى الجنائية، بإثبات تقليد برنامجه أو قرصنته. أي إثبات العمل المادي المعاقب عليه، الواقع على ملكيته الفكرية. لكن، هل النصوص التشريعية في المجال الجنائي، تستطيع مواجهة التطور التكنولوجي المعلوماتي؟.
لقد تطرقت بعض آراء الفقه المغربي إلى بحث ما تطرحه المعلوميات، من مشاكل في الواقع العملي. كما حاولت سبر أغوار القانون الجنائي من حيث مدى قدرته على مسايرة التطورات التكنولوجية عموما، ومجال صناعة برامج الحاسوب خصوصا. ويمكن القول، بأن الفقه المغربي، منقسم بهذا الخصوص، إلى إتجاهات ثلاثة: 
الإتجاه الأول: يعتقد أصحابه بإمكانية معالجة ما استجد من الجرائم المعلوماتية، عن طريق القواعد التجريمية العامة، في انتظار قيام المشرع الجنائي بوضع أسس جديدة للجرائم الحديثة. وأثناء ذلك، "على القاضي اعتماد القواعد العامة في التجريم ومحاولة إدخاله لقواعد تتناسب ومبدأ الشرعية الجنائية" .
الاتجاه الثاني: يرى أن القانون الجنائي المغربي، "لا يتوفر إلا على قواعد تقليدية بالية في الجريمة والعقاب، والتي أصبحت متجاوزة وغير متناسبة وخصوصيات الجريمة المعلوماتية" ، مما يستوجب تدخل المشرع بقواعد تجريمية جديدة. 
أما الاتجاه الثالث: فقد ذهب إلى أن "الأفعال الإجرامية المرتبطة بالمعلوميات، لا تستوجب بالضرورة تفريد نصوص تجريمية خاصة. وما على القضاء سوى تأويل النصوص العامة، شريطة معرفته بالمبادئ الأولية للوسائل المعلوماتية، خاصة وأن هذه الأفعال الجرمية تضر بالنظام العام" .
وبذلك، الجرائم المعلوماتية لها عناصرها المتميزة عن الجرائم الأخرى -وإن كانت الجرائم على أنواعها، تشترك جميعا في ذات الشروط والعناصر- نظرا للطبيعة المزدوجة، للمال المعلوماتي المعتدى عليه، والمتمثلة في: طبيعة مادية وهي دعامته، وأخرى معنوية تتمثل في برنامج الحاسوب.
وفي غياب تدخل المشرع الجنائي المغربي، من أجل تكييف هذا النوع الحديث من الجرائم، من الصواب الأخذ بالقواعد العامة للتجريم، كأساس يعتمد من أجل إيجاد حلول لنوازل خاصة بالجرائم المعلوماتية، كلما طرحت على القضاء المغربي. ولا بد من الآن، التفكير في الحلول التشريعية المناسبة، بوضع نصوص خاصة بجرائم المعلوميات، سيرا على نهج العديد من دول العالم ومنها فرنسا والولايات المتحدة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المطلب الثاني: الحماية الجنائية الدولية لبرامج الحاسوب:

أصبح الأمان المعلوماتي مفهوما جديدا يفرض نفسه على الساحة القانونية بشكل كبير، نظرا لتزايد التعدي والقرصنة عبر مختلف دول العالم. مما فرض اللجوء إلى تقرير حماية دولية لبرامج الحاسوب، من شأنها معاقبة كل من يقوم بجريمة تقليد و قرصنة البرامج، ليس في إطار جغرافي معين أو في بلد معين، بل في العالم كله، دونما تمييز فيما بين البلدان.
وسأحاول في إطار الدراسة المقارنة، معرفة ما توصل إليه مشرعو دول أخرى في مجال استحداث قواعد جديدة للقانون الجنائي، تتماشى وطبيعة العصر التكنولوجي وكذا تنوع أشكال جرائم المعلوميات (الفقرة 1). كما سنقف عند مؤسستين مهمتين مختصتين في مجال حماية برامج الحاسوب، من القرصنة والاعتداء غير المشروع، على الصعيد الوطني والدولي (الفقرة 2).

الفقرة الأولى: استحداث قواعد قانونية جديدة للقانون الجنائي المقارن، في مجال الجرائم الواقعة على برامج الحاسوب:
عمد المشرع الفرنسي إلى تعديل القانون الجنائي بمقتضى ق. رقم 93 - 913 الصادر في 13 يوليوز 1993 ، وبمقتضاه استحدث مجموعة من الجرائم المعلوماتية، أهمها ما نصت عليه م.(323-2) بخصوص إتلاف معلومات نظام المعالجة الآلية، أي البرامج في ذاتها أيا كان نوعها ودعامتها .
أما قانون حق المؤلف الكندي، فقد اشتمل على مادة خاصة بجريمة القرصنة وطرق محاربتها وهي م.27 (1)، بحيث عرفها في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة، بأنها (...كل اعتداء على حق المؤلف وعلى مصنف كيفمـا كان دون رضى صاحب الحق عليه…). وحدد بمقتضى م.27 (4) مختلف أشكال القرصنة ونذكر منها: البيع، أو الإجارة، أو التسويق، أو العرض للبيع، أو للكراء لمصنفات فكرية، وأيضا استيرادها قصد البيع أو الكراء . وقد ألزمت المادة الذكورة مدعي قرصنة برنامج، تقديم كل الإثباتات التي من شأنها فضح المعتدي على البرامج.وعليه، فجريمة القرصنة التي تقع على برنامج الحاسوب، لا بد من توافر عناصرها المتمثلة في الآتي:
- نية إجرامية لأخذ البرنامج عنوة، باستعمال وسائل تسهل جريمة السرقة، وبالتالي تملك سارق البرنامج له دون وجه حق. 
- وأن يكون الفعل الإجرامي واقعا على شيء، وإن كان غير مادي فهو مملوك في جميع الأحوال لشخص ما. 
- وأن يكون هذا الشيء ذو قيمة اقتصادية جد مهمة، بالنظر إلى الاستثمارات المهمة الموظفة من أجل إنشائه. 
هنا، يكون البحث في قيمة الشيء المعتدى عليه من الأهمية بمكان، لوضع قواعد تجريمية جديدة، تصلح لمعالجة قضايا المجال المعلوماتي وتحفظ النظام العام وتحمي الحقوق الخاصة بمؤلفي برنامج الحاسوب. وهذا ما دفع بالعديد من الهيئات المهتمة بمجال الملكية الفكرية، أن تدعم تطبيق القواعد التشريعية، سواء على الصعيد الوطني أو الدولي. 

الفقرة الثانية: هيئات وطنية ودولية متخصصة من أجل صد جرائم قرصنة برامج الحاسوب:
أصبح لمفهوم الملكية الفكرية، بعدا اقتصاديا أكثر منه ثقافي أو اجتماعي. والسبب في ذلك، ما أسفرت عنه التطورات التكنولوجية السريعة في مجال المعلوميات، من تغيير لبعض المفاهيم وإدخال لأخرى جديدة. فكان لابد من رعاية هذه الحقوق، التي لم تعد منحصرة دائرتها في المجال الوطني فحسب، بل تعدته إلى المجال العالمي أيضا.
هذا الوعي بخطورة ما قد يهدد برامج الحاسوب، أسفر عن قيام مجموعة من الهيئات بمبادرات من شأنها، حماية البرامج وتدعيم الوسائل الحمائية في صد كل أشكال القرصنة والتعدي عليها. نذكر منها، المكتب المغربي للحقوق المؤلف، على الصعيد الوطني. وعلى الصعيد الدولي المنظمة العالمية للملكية الفكرية والهيأة الدولية لإتحاد مؤلفي برامج الحاسوب. 

- المكتب المغربي لحقوق المؤلفين:
لقد أحدث المكتب المغربي لحقوق المؤلفين بالمغرب، في 8 مارس سنة 1965 بمقتضى المرسوم رقم 406-64-2 ، من أجل حماية حقوق المؤلفين المنضمين تحت لوائه. وقد نظم بهذا الصدد العديد من الندوات والحملات التحسيسية، في موضوع حقوق المؤلف وفي موضوع القرصنة، كالندوة الدولية التي عقدها بالتعاون مع المنظمة العالمية للملكية الفكرية، من أجل التوعية بمخاطر القرصنة على حقوق المؤلف، وكذا إيجاد الحلول الكفيلة بردع كل معتد على حق يحميه القانون . على أن الجهود الوطنية للدول في مجال حماية برامج الحاسوب، لم تنحصر في إطار وطني أو إقليمي، بل تعدته إلى إطار دولي أيضا.

- المنظمة العالمية للملكية الفكرية، وهيأة المؤلفين الدوليين لبرامج الحاسوب:
تأسست المنظمة العالمية للملكية الفكرية التابعة للأمم المتحدة، من أجل حماية الإبداعات الفكرية كيفما كان نوعها وطبيعتها، ضد كل أشكال القرصنة والتعدي عبر مختلف أقطار العالم. وتدخل برامج الحاسوب ضمن هذه الإبداعات الفكرية، مما جعلها تضع قواعد دولية لحمايته ضد كل أشكال القرصنة، وقد كانت أولى خطواتها على درب حماية البرامج، التعليمات النموذجية لسنة 1978، حول حماية برامج الحاسوب.
كما أمدت المنظمة المذكورة الكثير من الدول ومن بينها المغرب، بالخبراء المتخصصين وبالوثائق والتقارير القانونية اللازمة، حينما يتعلق الأمر بأي تعديل لقانون الملكية الأدبية والفنية . ونددت في العديد من التوصيات الصادرة عنها، بكل أشكال القرصنة الواقعة على البرامج، وبوجوب صدها من خلال قيام الدول المنضوية تحتها بتغيير قوانينها، كلما دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك، لمسايرة التطور التكنولوجي وعصرنة القانون أيضا.
تعضد هذه المنظمة في حماية الملكية الواقعة على برامج الحاسوب بالخصوص، "هيئة المؤلفين الدوليين لبرامج الحاسوب"، وهي مندمجة مع الشركة الدولية "مايكروسوفت". مهمتها الأساسية هي حماية برامج الحاسوب، عن طريق محاربة القرصنة والقيام بحملات تحسيسية وزيارات ميدانية، بقصد مراقبة حواسيب الشركات والإدارات، والبحث في مدى حرصها على احترام بنود عقود الترخيص بالاستعمال أو الاستغلال، وكذا كيفية استعمال البرامج وعدد النسخ المستعملة على الحواسيب... .

من خلال ما سبق، نجد أن المجال المعلوماتي اليوم، أصبح يطرح ضرورة ملحة تدعو إلى تعديل وإعادة صياغة مفاهيم وقواعد ق.ج.المغربي، لتتماشى والتطورات الإقتصادية والتكنولوجية الحديثة. وإلا أصبح قانوننا مجرد ترسانة فارغة من جدواها، تفتح الباب على مصراعيه، أمام كل من يريد قرصنة وتقليد برامج الحاسوب، وبالتالي إهدار الحقوق عليها وإفلات المعتدين من العقاب .
وبذلك نتوصل إلى أن حماية برامج الحاسوب عن طريق قواعد القانون الجنائي كما هو منظم حاليا، غير كافية البتة، للإحاطة بمختلف حالات الانتهاكات الجرمية التي تقع على برامج الحاسوب. وإن كانت لهذه الحماية أهميتها ودورها، فإنها عاجزة عن مجاراة التطورات التكنولوجية. وتبقى الحماية القانونية بمقتضى قواعد القانون الجنائي، مجرد قواعد تكميلية فحسب، تنضاف إلى التقنيات العقدية وقواعد المسؤولية المدنية، من أجل تدعيم حماية برامج الحاسوب.

وهكذا نستخلص من خلال كل ما تقدم في هذا الفصل، أن برامج الحاسوب مكونات منطقية معنوية، وهي عبارة عن سلسلة متتالية من الخوارزميات الرياضية والمعادلات المنطقية لحل مشكلة معينة، لحوسبة خدمة أو مهمة معينة أو عامة. ونظرا لطبيعتها الخاصة، لابد من أن تراعي النصوص القانونية الجانب التكنولوجي التقني فيها، من أجل حمايتها، خاصة وأن الوسائل القانونية التي تم اللجوء إليها بادئ طرح إشكالية التعامل ببرامج الحاسوب، هي قواعد القوانين التقليدية: القانون المدني والقانون الجنائي. وقد وقفنا على الأسباب التي دفعت إلى الأخذ بها، من أجل سد الفراغ التشريعي.
لكن وكما رأينا، هذه الوسائل الحمائية القانونية غير كافية لحماية برامج الحاسوب. فهي قواعد قانونية وضعت في وقت لم تكن قد ظهرت بعد الوسائل التكنولوجية، التي أوجدت الكثير من الأشياء والأموال ذات الطبيعة الخاصة، ومن ضمنها بطبيعة الحال برامج الحاسوب. لذا، تكون محاولة إضفاء طابع المرونة عليها لتنسجم والطبيعة الخاصة لبرامج الحاسوب، قاصرة عن استيعاب تفاصيل وخصوصيات البرامج. ومع ذلك، ظلت هذه الوسائل تحاول التعايش مع برامج الحاسوب، ولا أدل على ذلك، أن تقنيات بنود العقد وقواعد المسؤولية بشقيها المدني والجنائي، لاتزال الممارسة التعاقدية تستند إليها، بل وتكرسها تشريعات حقوق المؤلف في العديد من دول العالم.
مما يدعو إلى البحث عن تقنيات أخرى لحماية برامج الحاسوب، تنسجم مع هذه الوسائل لتكملها وتستطيع استيعاب برامج الحاسوب وطبيعتها المتميزة، وبالتالي تحفظ حقوق مؤلفيها والمستثمرين في المجال المعلوماتي، إنعاشا للاقتصاد الوطني وتشجيعا لحركة تأليف البرامج وابتكارها على الصعيد المحلي.[/SIZE]




منقول

----------

